# Buying a Board.



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

never heard of them...to be honest if i were you i would rent till you get the basics down...that way the nasty falls are on some one else's board and in case you don't like it or give up you wont have a board boots and bindings sitting around...not only this but once you get the basics down you will know what direction you want to go in as a snowboarder(mountain rider, speedster, trickster) and what board should be purchased to fit your riding style...my $.02


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

newtangerine said:


> and boots later on.



That's a horrible idea.
Boots should be your FIRST buy, seeing as how the are a HUGE part of snowboarding. Comfort, control and so many other factors are controlled by boots. Besides, how are you planning to use a board without boots?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Snowolf,

Great insights on getting a board for beginners. Just an aside, do you have any knowledge of F2's boards? There's this model called the F2 Summit 150cm board. Save up to 50% on F2 Summit 150cm Snowboard - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment 
What do you think about it in terms of stability in powder and in terms of maneuverability. Your advice, comments are most appreciated.


----------

